

Marc Cuban living the Google Lifestyle - bretthopper
http://blogmaverick.com/2010/12/10/am-i-living-the-google-lifestyle/

======
krosaen
"I was walking to a business dinner in NYC. Someone told me they were going to
start working with a new manager and asked me if I knew him. The name sounded
familiar and I thought I had done something with him during the Broadcast.com
days. A quick GMail search from my phone and I found 2 emails we had exchanged
when he was trying to sell a company he was involved with back in 1996. That’s
why I use GMail."

------
guylhem
The gmail transfer question is interesting. I spent some days trying to upload
my mail archives and looking for the best solution.

In the end I configured 5 pop3 account on my server for gmail to fetch
concurrently, and filled them with my archives. I did use <http://imap-
upload.sourceforge.net> and <http://pyropus.ca/software/getmail/> to get the
mboxes into the pop3 server and move mails archives from a gmail account to a
google hosted account.

Yet the whole process was slow and not that good: \- Some email changed
encoding (chinese characters) while they looked good with mutt \- some were
dupes and gmail did not dedupe them \- many had a problem with the date
(missing from the mail, but the last MX date could be used) and so gmail
assigned them to the date when they were retrieved from the pop3 server \-
some mails were also merged because of _From separation in mbox not supported
by imap-upload or getmail (can't remember ATM) \- sent mail could not be filed
into "sent" \- chat archives could not be moved between gmail accounts \- pop3
retrieval accepted a max of 200k emails IIRC, so I had to do it by batches \-
pop3 refused some mail (it thought they had viruses or exes attachments) and
let them in the pop3, so I had to move them manually while another 200k batch
was running \- gmail pop3 retrieval also means additional delays between
iterations

Finally, when you correct any bug, having to go through the whole process
again is painful (thrash all the import and start again, reload the pop3
queue, resume 200k batches)

Then there's the spam problem. You will have false negatives. And if the
process is taking days/months depending on the size of your archive, you'd
better remember to check the spam folder and move then to inbox, or add a
special rule to never sent any email from your archive to spam. But if you do
that, you'll fill your gmail account with some spam which you may not want if
you didn't take care to delete your spam and have some mboxes containing up to
80% of spam as I had.

For now I don't think there's a good solution and I gave up until I have more
time to spend on the problem and a workaround on the limitations (pop3 is a
killer)

But it remains an interesting problem, because I believe there's a market for
a good gmail migration offer. (I'd have paid $50 or more to have the mboxes
properly integrated in gmail, and I guess I'm not alone!)

------
bretthopper
I'm really impressed with Cuban's genuine interest in technology. It seems
like he buys lots of new products simply to try them out (Logitech Revue and
Samsung Tab). He's always trying to make himself more productive and find an
advantage.

Of course he has the advantage of enough money to test out all these new
products and technologies.

